# Guestroom Before/After



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

*And the Design*

On to the design.

Hubby and I like to "go Green" whenever it fits with our plan and this room has some nice recycled furniture. I had made the seamless drapes many years ago, so I just had them dry-cleaned to freshen them. They were the jumping off point for the color scheme.

The bed is a heirloom inherited from my great, great grandmother. I had already installed a metal frame and mattress set a long time ago. We just added a memory foam top, a new comforter set, and pillows. Throw pillows from a community yard-sale. 

The chair, lamp, and end table were from the same community yard-sale. Hubby very lightly sanded the top of the end table (it was a veneer) and re-stained /sealed it. I scrounged around and found some nice "art" pieces for the table. The painting was also inherited. (not sure which wall for this one yet so it is on the floor).

I found the rug and the pre-fab custom cut blinds at Lowe's. The little black office desk is a Wal-Mart special (just until I can find a yard-sale steal). The overhead fan with light are original to the house and look pretty good with the design so I left them alone. I'll probably replace the glass globe later on.

Project Time: Two Weeks mainly because there were drying periods.
Paint/Primer/Rug/Crown - $175
Memory Foam/Pillows/Comforter Set - $165
Yard-sale finds/desk/blinds - $100
Misc/Supplies - $50

Total Project = $490 ($10 under budget) :thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice room--I especially like the blue horse---unique little item---Mike--


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

*Thank You*



oh'mike said:


> Nice room--I especially like the blue horse---unique little item---Mike--


Thanks! That particular art piece was an anniversary gift from my husband. It is a metal sculpture and I love it. It breaks up the red in the room.


----------

